# Round tubes behind drywall



## oufan222 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a quick question. I was adding some new shelving to my garage using the Rubbermaid Fasttrack setup. To add the Fasttrack rails I needed to screw into four studs and add drywall anchors inbetween each stud. I got into the studs fine, but when I was drilling the guides for the drywall anchors I noticed a round pipe (or something similar) just past the drywall.

Basically, I punched through the drywall and stopped the drill but noticed that I hit something round. I couldn't get a good look at it through the 3/8" guide hole so I'm not sure what it is. I noticed this "pipe" at the two (almost) random heights I used to place the Fasttrack rails. I found it odd that I just happended to choose two heights that this exists (56" and 85"). It's also weird that it seems to run left-right (not up-down) and it exists on both the left and right side of the stud. Anyone have any ideas on what it might be? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If black cast iron 1-1/4" pipe, possibly your gas supply. Look outside for meter close-by. Maybe running over to go up to the upstairs fireplace? Look in the garage attic access heading over to the house. 

Any plumbing nearby, possibly a vent pipe. Or main electrical service to a sub-panel.
Be safe, G


----------



## oufan222 (Aug 30, 2009)

*No gas*

My house doesn't use gas (no upstairs fire place), although it is two story. I didn't get a good look at the color of the pipes, but they looked white. There is a 1/2 bathroom and a laundry room on the back side of the garage wall in question. However, I find it hard to believe that the two (almost) randomly picked heights I picked have this "pipes" (again I'm not sure that these are pipes, the thing in question was more solid than the drywall and seemed to be pretty sturdy. I guessed it was a pipe because I could slide the drill bit over the top and under the bottom). I don't know alot about construction, but could it be some bracing inbetween the studs? They seem too high to be electrical or water pipers (one is 86" tall).

Again, I greatly appreciate any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

You might be an OU fan, but where are you?

Also, how old is the house?

.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

if you own a studfinder that also senses pipe and or electrical try to trace it, see where it leads or at least the direction it heads


----------



## oufan222 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Thanks for the suggestions*

I'm from Oklahoma, but currently live in Alabama. The house is about 4 years old and I've been in it for about 1 year. I have a stud finder (that sucks). I'll try to trace it out this evening to see if that helps. Again, I'm pretty sure I didn't drill into it (I stopped as soon as I felt it). My main concern is that its something that runs through the studs because I put nearly 3" long screws into the studs.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Open the wall and look at the issue, it's just a sheetrock repair versus puncturing something you shouldn't puncture.
Ron


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like PVC pipe if it's white. Possibly vent and/or drain lines.....


----------

